# Befehl "javac" wird nicht erkannt



## Balde04 (8. Nov 2009)

Hi Leute, ich komme nicht weiter.

Egal was ich probiere erkennt mein Laptop (Vista) bei der Eingabeaufforderung den Befehl "javac" nicht.

Habe das Java SE Development Kit Update 17 und das Java SE Runtime Environment (JRE) 
JRE 6 Update 17 bereits installiert...

woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## kosta (8. Nov 2009)

Ich habe das genau das gleiche Problem


----------



## SlaterB (8. Nov 2009)

schon was von Umgebungsvariablen gehört, wenn es um Windows geht?

Open Tutorial: Installation des Java JDK oder SDK

wobei, wenn es schon Path gibt, dann diese editieren
Google
->
javac konnte nicht gefunden werden? - coding-board


----------



## flaor (19. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

hab ein ähnliches Problem und wolle keinen neuen Thread erstellen. Ich hab Java/JDK schonmal selbst eingerichtet, bekomme das aber nicht mehr exakt so hin.

Also ich hab mir ein Programmierverzeichnis angelegt, sagen wir C:\Javadocs.

Javac und Java kann ich in der Konsole überall ausführen.

Wechsle ich mit cd C:/Javadocs/Aufgabe1 in den Ordner Aufgabe1 und erstelle dort ein Programm, so kann ich es mit javac Program.java problemlos kompilieren. Aber: ein anschließendes java Program schlägt fehl ("Exception in thread main : Fileclass not found" oder so ähnlich).

ABER: kopiere ich das Programm eine Ebene höher in C:/Javadocs, so kann ich es dort nicht nur kompilieren, sondern auch mit dem Befehl java ausführen.

Zufälligerweise habe ich für  C:/Javadocs eine Classpath-Variable angelegt, da dort eine GUI-Bibliothek liegt.
Aber ich kann doch jetzt nicht für jeden Unterordner eine neue Classpath-Variable angelegen, nur um dort arbeiten zu können?
Außerdem bin ich mir zu 100% sicher, dass ich beim letzten Einrichten überall mit dem Befehl java Programme ausführen konnte, egal wo ich war.

Habt ihr ne Vermutung? Danke.


----------



## Schumi (19. Nov 2009)

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir für die jeweiligen Unterverzeichnisse packages anlegen.


----------



## Maxxx (15. Dez 2009)

Balde04 hat gesagt.:


> Hi Leute, ich komme nicht weiter.
> 
> Egal was ich probiere erkennt mein Laptop (Vista) bei der Eingabeaufforderung den Befehl "javac" nicht.
> 
> ...



Hi

Ich habe dasselbe Problem und bereits folgende Benutzer/Systemvariablen gesetzt:

Benutzervariable JAVA_HOME:   C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_16;
Systemvariable  PATH: C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_16\bin;

Allerdings bekomme ich nach wie vor die Meldung: "Der Befehl "javac" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden".


Ich versuche seit Stunden das Problem zu lösen, habe diverse Anleitungen studiert und soweit alles richtig gemacht, aber das Problem besteht nach wie vor und ich bin ebenfalls mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Irgendwo habe ich gelesen dass man in der autoexec.bat Einstellungen anpassen könne/sollte, finde aber leider die Seite nicht wieder und weiss auch nicht wie aktuell die Info war,  aber liegt da vielleicht die Lösung?

Liegt es an möglichen Benutzerrechten (Admin/user1/2/3?)

LG Maxxx


----------



## Maxxx (15. Dez 2009)

Maxxx hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe dasselbe Problem und bereits folgende Benutzer/Systemvariablen gesetzt:
> 
> ...



Ok ich habe die Variablen einfach mal gelöscht und den Rechner neu gestartet, testweise habe ich eingegeben: set JAVA_HOME und bekomme nach wie vor den Zielort angezeigt (dasselbe für PATH), d.h. irgendwo müssen die Variablen ja noch verzeichnet sein und ich denke das genau hier die notwendigen Einstellungen zu machen wären - aber wo genau kann das sein?

Weiterhin ist seltsam, dass dies nur über mein AdminBenutzerkonto geschieht, d.h. wenn ich wieder den Benutzer wechsel bekomme ich nach wie vor die bekannte Meldung "... der  Befehl wurde nicht erkannt usw ..."


----------



## Maxxx (15. Dez 2009)

Problem gelöst 

Ich hatte 2 Versionen des JDK,  "1.6.0_10" und   "1.6.0_16", die erste Version habe ich deinstalliert, Rechner neu gestartet, Variablen neu definiert und siehe da, Befehl erkannt 

Diese Seite hat mir heute den einen oder anderen Denkanstoss liefern können, hier ist u.a. die Definition der notwendigen Benutzer/Systemvariablen gut erklärt:Installation des Java SDK / JDK

LG Maxxx


----------



## sc0p (16. Dez 2009)

Warum arbeitet ihr denn nich mit Eclipse?
einmal gespeichert, auf jeden Fall per CMD (java xyz) ausführbar

???:L


----------



## Maxxx (16. Dez 2009)

sc0p hat gesagt.:


> Warum arbeitet ihr denn nich mit Eclipse?
> einmal gespeichert, auf jeden Fall per CMD (java xyz) ausführbar
> ???:L



Mir persönlich ist es wichtig zu wissen, was im Hintergrund abläuft, siehe z.B. mein aktuelles Problem mit "HelloWorld", ich bin absolut sicher dass ich keinerlei Probleme hätte wenn ich Eclipse etc. nutzen würde, weil es mir viel Arbeit abnimmt, aber ich wüsste dann auch niemals dass es derartige Probleme geben kann und wie sie zu lösen wären.
Wenn ich erst die Grundlagen beherrsche und mich an grössere Projekte mache, werde ich mit absoluter Sicherheit auch mit Eclipse und Co. arbeiten.

LG Maxxx


----------



## JcupTyp (16. Aug 2011)

Hallo,
zum Thema Eclipse...
ich besitze es aber ich will eigene "richtige" Programme erstellen.
z.B.: Mein Cousin ist dafür total der Freak (nur ein Jahr älter als ich) und er hat ein Spiel entwickelt und auch schon viele, eine Art Programm wie Paint und ähnliche Sachen und ich verstehe nicht wie er des ausführen kann, dass es nicht im Command Fenster Losgeht, sondern wie ein Richtiges Programm.
(Internet Explorer ist ja auch net im Command)


----------



## SlaterB (16. Aug 2011)

das musste in diesem alten Thema sein?
generell klingt es deiner Fragestellung nach nicht nach einen sinnvollen Thema für dich

ein Link ist aber vielleicht:
Convert Java to EXE - Why, When, When Not and How


----------



## Andi_CH (16. Aug 2011)

Ach - ich wusste gar nicht, dass man mit Eclipse keine "richtigen" Programme erstellen kann - by the way - was sind denn "richtige" Programme?

*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Deros (16. Aug 2011)

schonmal den export -> to_runnable_jar ausprobiert?


----------



## Asgar13 (16. Aug 2011)

JcupTyp hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> zum Thema Eclipse...
> ich besitze es aber ich will eigene "richtige" Programme erstellen.
> z.B.: Mein Cousin ist dafür total der Freak (nur ein Jahr älter als ich) und er hat ein Spiel entwickelt und auch schon viele, eine Art Programm wie Paint und ähnliche Sachen und ich verstehe nicht wie er des ausführen kann, dass es nicht im Command Fenster Losgeht, sondern wie ein Richtiges Programm.
> (Internet Explorer ist ja auch net im Command)



Schon mal was vom gcj gehört, damit kompilierst du, und per Doppelklick öffnet sich deine Anwendung.

Wenn du aber ein Fenster erstellen willst und nicht nur auf den Terminal etwas schreiben möchtest, dann arbeite dich in "objektorientierte Programmierung" ein.


----------

